# Shtypi dhe politika > Aktualitete shoqërore >  Incesti, djemtë e xhaxhait lënë shtatzënë 17-vjeçaren

## [Perla]

*ELBASAN* _-_ Një histori incesti ka tronditur sërish një fshat të largët në kufijtë e qarkut të Elbasanit. Një 18-vjeçare ka zbuluar dje se ishte në muajin e gjashtë të shtatzënisë, ndërsa u mësua se shtatë muaj më parë ajo ishte përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë e saj. Historia është zbuluar nga mjeku që e vizitoi vajzën dje duke konfirmuar edhe shtatzëninë e saj. Prindërit, të tronditur nga lajmi kanë rendur të pyesin fëmijën e tyre, së cilës nuk ia kishin vënë re ndryshimet në trup se si kishte ndodhur, ndërsa kanë mësuar se rreth shtatë muaj më parë , teksa ishte duke kullotur bagëtitë në fshatin Plangaricë, ajo është përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë. Vajza e kërcënuar nuk ka treguar gjë në shtëpi, por dy ditë më parë do të zbulohej gjithçka.

_***_

18-vjeçarja kishte filluar të ankohej për dhimbje dhe një gjendje jo të mirë dhe këtë herë prindërit janë nisur drejt Elbasanit, edhe pse rruga nga ky fshat është e vështirë dhe e largët. Teksa e kanë çuar në urgjencë për dhimbjet që kishte, ata kanë marrë si përgjigje se vajza ishte shtatzënë. I ndodhur përballë kësaj situate, babai ka marrë të bijën dhe ka bërë kallëzimin në polici. Menjëherë për këtë ngjarje është komunikuar me Prokurorinë për të miturit në Durrës. Pas hetimeve paraprake dhe konfirmimeve të marra agjentët e policisë kanë përcjellë prova e dëshmi prokurorit të çështjes në Durrës për autorësinë. Ky i fundit nisur nga dëshmitë e të dhënat në dispozicion ka vendosur shpalljen në kërkim policor të shtetasit të lindur në vitin 1990 me banim në Plangaricë dhe ndjekjen në gjendje të lirë për vëllanë e tij i vitlindjes 1993. Policia konfirmoi se vajza ka deklaruar se është përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë, të cilët e kanë detyruar të kryejë marrëdhënie seksuale pa dëshirën e saj.

_***_

Ndaj dy të rinjve, njëri prej të cilëve ende i mitur ka filluar procedimi penal për " kryerje të marrëdhënieve seksuale me të mitur 14-18 vjeç në bashkëpunim", si dhe "kryerje të marrëdhënie seksuale me persona në gjini". Mësohet se pas shoqërimit, vëllai i vogël do të duhet të paraqitet herë pas here pranë prokurorisë, ndërsa për vëllanë më të madh u bë shpallja në kërkim. Mësohet se 19-vjeçari është larguar për në Greqi.

_***_

Me gjithëse mjekët nuk kanë dashur të shprehen lidhur me gjendjen e vajzës dhe të fëmijës, sipas të dhënave të para nga një kontroll i bërë, situata paraqitet e mirë. Gjithsesi, sipas mjekëve, vajza ndodhet edhe nën një stres të madh psikologjik dhe gjithçka mund ta pësojë fëmija. Mësohet se prindërit e vajzës kanë kërkuar informacion edhe në lidhje me një abort të mundshëm, por shtatzënia e vajzës është e madhe dhe kjo gjë është përjashtuar nga mjekët. Mësohet se pasi të lindë fëmija do të vendoset se ç'do të bëhet me të. Familjarët, duke qenë se kanë edhe një lidhje të afërt gjaku me dhunuesit, janë ndodhur përballë një situate shumë të rëndë. Në Plangaricë pjesa më e madhe e banorëve janë me një mbiemër dhe lidhje gjaku, dhe si rrjedhojë ngjarja ka tronditur të gjithë fshatin. Mësohet se dy familjet me 9 dhe 8 fëmijë janë në gjendje mjaft të vështirë ekonomike. Komunikimi i kësaj zone me qytetin është mjaft i vështirë dhe lëvizja bëhet kryesisht me kafshë, për një pjesë të fshatit deri në rrugën kryesore nacionale.
_
BARDHA NERGJONI

Shekulli online_

----------


## altruisti_ek84

Eh mjaft i dhembshem kyr rast, vertet per keqardhje...

----------


## bebushja

hmmmm nuk thote kote nocja ime po i vjen fundi kesaj bote  ,ske cte thuash ...........

----------


## [Perla]

Nuk eshte faji i "fundit te botes" jo , edhte faji i kultures dhe edukimit skandaloz qe u behet brezave sot e kesaj dite si nga familja ashtu edhe nga komuniteti.

----------


## Dorontina

> 18-vjeçarja kishte filluar të ankohej për dhimbje dhe një gjendje jo të mirë dhe këtë herë prindërit janë nisur drejt Elbasanit, edhe pse rruga nga ky fshat është e vështirë dhe e largët.
> në kërkim policor të shtetasit të lindur në vitin 1990 me banim në Plangaricë dhe ndjekjen në gjendje të lirë për vëllanë e tij i vitlindjes 1993. Policia konfirmoi se vajza ka deklaruar se është përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë,
> 
> njëri prej të cilëve ende i mitur ka filluar procedimi penal për " kryerje të marrëdhënieve seksuale me të mitur 14-18 vjeç në bashkëpunim", si dhe "kryerje të marrëdhënie seksuale me persona në gjini".
> 
> ndërsa për vëllanë më të madh u bë shpallja në kërkim. Mësohet se 19-vjeçari është larguar për në Greqi.


*Hajde bjeri n'fije kultures dhe ligjit shqiptar!*

Ketu ne europ te rijt kan drejt me pas maredhenie qe nga mosha e re *e per tu martu duhen 18 vjet* e si pra te mejku per mbrojtje kan drejt ma marr barrna kontraseptive ?
*
Asht per te ardh keq per tradita qe nuk perputhen me DECOKRACIN e imponuar shpejt pa u pjek....*

*A ma mir me i martu e me i heq qafe a ma mir me i len ne liri* e keshtu edhe bejn me te njetes gjini edhe me femer me dhum e keshtu semundjet dalin ne fush e buk per mjek ka boll....

*me dhimbet vajza ne qfar kushte jeton Milenarin e III....shum larg nga komedia e çajupit 14 vjeç dhender.......*

----------


## SaS

e mo se gabel duhet te kene qene keta edhe nuk me duket ndonje gje tragjike ajo qe ke ndodhur !!! se zakonisht edhe martohen midis kusherinjve !!! nejse te rroj vete goca !!! shtatzani te mbare !!!

----------


## juanito02

E rende shume !
Shume eshte perhapur ky incesti ne boten moderne.
E kane harruar felligeshtine ne gjak raca njerezore.
Shkaterrim do sjelle se jo me kot maredheniet brenda gjakut si lejon ligji.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Nje rast shume i dhimbeshem per familjen dhe sidomos per vajzen e re*

----------


## ixnpeL

_ajde ajde,, turp e faqja zez lol_

----------


## prishtinase

o   zot !!!! no coment

----------


## Apollyon

> Një histori incesti ka tronditur sërish një fshat të largët në kufijtë e qarkut të Elbasanit


Kushedi ne c'maje mali apo grope jan kta! 




> Një 18-vjeçare ka zbuluar dje se ishte në muajin e gjashtë të shtatzënisë


Ajo pas 6 muajsh qe ka ngel shtatzane e ka vene re kte gje? Dmth gjate gjith ksaj kohe ajo ka menduar se po shendoshej ngaqe po hante gjalp e kos? Ka te forta.

----------


## Apollyon

> Ne pergjithesi fshatrat e Shqiperise se mesme(ku feja muslimane ka patur me shume influence)jane shume te prapambetura,por te arrinin deri ketu se prisja.


Jan disa fshatra qe kan nga 30 banore, edhe 24 prej tyre jan kushurinj. Me vjen keq vetem per faktin qe nuk jepet emri fshatit, por te gjith do e kuptojne sikur kjo gje ka ndodh ne Elbasan, sepse ELBASAN eshte shkruar me te madhe aty. Kush merr nam te keq ne kte rast eshte Elbasani, jo kushurinjt perdhunues te cilet as qe e di kush se cilet jane.

Ku bie Plangarica? lol

----------


## bebushja

Kaq shushk ka qen ajo mo sa e la veten derisa e zbuloi doktori shtatzanin (torollake femer)17 apo 18 vjece sdo e quaja te vogel per te mos kuptuar pasojat  .

----------


## IL__SANTO

No Comment...................

----------


## Cold Fusion

> *ELBASAN* _-_ Një histori incesti ka tronditur sërish një fshat të largët në kufijtë e qarkut të Elbasanit. Një 18-vjeçare ka zbuluar dje se ishte në muajin e gjashtë të shtatzënisë, ndërsa u mësua se shtatë muaj më parë ajo ishte përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë e saj. Historia është zbuluar nga mjeku që e vizitoi vajzën dje duke konfirmuar edhe shtatzëninë e saj. Prindërit, të tronditur nga lajmi kanë rendur të pyesin fëmijën e tyre, së cilës nuk ia kishin vënë re ndryshimet në trup se si kishte ndodhur, ndërsa kanë mësuar se rreth shtatë muaj më parë , teksa ishte duke kullotur bagëtitë në fshatin Plangaricë, ajo është përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë. Vajza e kërcënuar nuk ka treguar gjë në shtëpi, por dy ditë më parë do të zbulohej gjithçka.
> 
> _***_
> 
> 18-vjeçarja kishte filluar të ankohej për dhimbje dhe një gjendje jo të mirë dhe këtë herë prindërit janë nisur drejt Elbasanit, edhe pse rruga nga ky fshat është e vështirë dhe e largët. Teksa e kanë çuar në urgjencë për dhimbjet që kishte, ata kanë marrë si përgjigje se vajza ishte shtatzënë. I ndodhur përballë kësaj situate, babai ka marrë të bijën dhe ka bërë kallëzimin në polici. Menjëherë për këtë ngjarje është komunikuar me Prokurorinë për të miturit në Durrës. Pas hetimeve paraprake dhe konfirmimeve të marra agjentët e policisë kanë përcjellë prova e dëshmi prokurorit të çështjes në Durrës për autorësinë. Ky i fundit nisur nga dëshmitë e të dhënat në dispozicion ka vendosur shpalljen në kërkim policor të shtetasit të lindur në vitin 1990 me banim në Plangaricë dhe ndjekjen në gjendje të lirë për vëllanë e tij i vitlindjes 1993. Policia konfirmoi se vajza ka deklaruar se është përdhunuar nga dy kushërinjtë, të cilët e kanë detyruar të kryejë marrëdhënie seksuale pa dëshirën e saj.
> 
> _***_
> 
> Ndaj dy të rinjve, njëri prej të cilëve ende i mitur ka filluar procedimi penal për " kryerje të marrëdhënieve seksuale me të mitur 14-18 vjeç në bashkëpunim", si dhe "kryerje të marrëdhënie seksuale me persona në gjini". Mësohet se pas shoqërimit, vëllai i vogël do të duhet të paraqitet herë pas here pranë prokurorisë, ndërsa për vëllanë më të madh u bë shpallja në kërkim. Mësohet se 19-vjeçari është larguar për në Greqi.
> ...


Jetokan akoma kafshe ne kete bote?
I marrte dreqi per cfare rrojne keta njerez pa piken e dinjitetit  :i terbuar:

----------


## mia@

Fatkeqesisht gjera te tilla ndodhin kudo ne  bote.Ketu ne Usa eshte akoma me e perhapur .Kam frike se keta lloj kafshesh po shtohen dhe jo paksohen.

----------


## Izadora

> Kaq shushk ka qen ajo mo sa e la veten derisa e zbuloi doktori shtatzanin (torollake femer)17 apo 18 vjece sdo e quaja te vogel per te mos kuptuar pasojat  .



te perdhunohesh dhe te ngelesh shtatzan nuk eshte se kalon pa pasoja.


ngjarje te pazakonta dhe qe ngel pa fjale kur i lexon

----------


## firaku

Shume e dhimshme sidomos kur degjon se keto gjera ndodhine edhe ne kombine tone,e dhimshme,e dhimshme,e ............

----------


## Dorontina

> Ne pergjithesi fshatrat e Shqiperise se mesme(ku feja muslimane ka patur me shume influence)jane shume te prapambetura,por te arrinin deri ketu se prisja.


Nuk pash askund qe ishin musliman !po ishin shqiptar nga shqiperia ! plus afer Elbasani .........elbasani nuk asht fshat..............

----------


## Conquistador

Po kto dreq, me gocen e xhajes e gjeten e....

----------

